# Please help My Bro locked wifi



## nishantve1 (May 19, 2011)

I need help , I am using BSNL's Broadband with Nokia Siemens wifi broadband I use wifi to access internet on my iPod to download apps and access facebook but yesterday i messed up with my brother and he locked wifi I tried to change it by going to the 192.168.1.1 but it wont accept admin ans username and password i checked on the computer what he did and i Found this in history website like http:192.168.1.1/ppppasswordconfig.html and stuff I need HELP PLEASE ANYONE ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2011)

Well look at the back of the Modem, there is a little hole in it, it's reset switch, use a pin or something to reset it. It'll be factory reset.


----------



## baiju (May 19, 2011)

Yes. reset the modem.


----------



## nishantve1 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much guys I owe you one HELP  Thanks

Hey but how to reset it I didnt find any reset holes on the modem I am using Nokia siemens Modem with wifi


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2011)

You mean Type II modem right?? There is a small hole behind the modem.


----------



## nishantve1 (May 20, 2011)

Nope its not there is there any other way to reset factory settings?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2011)

Well, then I've to look into it after I go home.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 20, 2011)

nishantve1 said:


> Nope its not there is there any other way to reset factory settings?




got this img from google , edited and reuploaded

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/9853/cimg0837g.jpg


----------



## nishantve1 (May 20, 2011)

No dude its not there but i have another modem its doesnt support wifi but has a reset pin at the back ..do you think resetting that would solve the problem?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2011)

So that I said on very first post. Yes reset it.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 20, 2011)

nishantve1 said:


> No dude its not there but i have another modem its doesnt support wifi but has a reset pin at the back ..do you think resetting that would solve the problem?





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So that I said on very first post. Yes reset it.





like all said it will solve the problem , ie will b set to default UN and PW(admin)

BUT once u reset to get net access  u will need to config  ur router again 

[UR ISP provider should have provided u with a another UN and PW



eg on how 2 config 


```
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mu10.html
```


----------



## nishantve1 (May 20, 2011)

Ok look my bro kinda messed up woth me that day and he even changed the default UN and PW (admin) and so without this i am not able to change the wifi password i know you guys suggested to reset the modem but there is no reset whole anywhere on my modem (beleive me i looked for it everywhere even below the stickers ) 
What should i do please guys I cant do without wifi help me out 
 
Please!


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 20, 2011)

nishantve1 said:


> Ok look my bro kinda messed up woth me that day and he even changed the default UN and PW (admin) and so without this i am not able to change the wifi password i know you guys suggested to reset the modem but there is no reset whole anywhere on my modem (beleive me i looked for it everywhere even below the stickers )
> What should i do please guys I cant do without wifi help me out
> 
> Please!



*tell us exact Router Name  *

it will b like


nokia-siemens sl2-141


----------



## asingh (May 20, 2011)

Can you not just request your brother to enable the device MAC on the router configuration again.


----------



## nishantve1 (May 20, 2011)

You think its so easy ! If it was so why would i have been begging for help in digit forums 

This is what I have 
*im.wk.io/images/3250d5c/how-to-update-firmware-of-onkyo-807.jpeg


----------



## baiju (May 20, 2011)

My last modem was the same one. I think the reset button (not necessarily a hole) is under the modem. I can check it and will report on monday, if you can wait. After you reset you will need to manually configure it to access net.

Now try this trick found from another forum:

_Turn the modem upside down and first thing you'd notice are the many air vent in the shape of small squares. For the unroaming eyes it maybe a little difficult to spot it at first but if you look towards the left side (just below the WLAN light/that would be on the right side of the modem when its upright) there is a small pin sized circular hole at the edge which is the reset button. Use a pin and make sure the modem is turned on while resetting. Simple poke it with a pin and your modem should be reset to its default settings after it reboots._


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2011)

nishantve1 said:


> You think its so easy ! If it was so why would i have been begging for help in digit forums
> 
> This is what I have
> *im.wk.io/images/3250d5c/how-to-update-firmware-of-onkyo-807.jpeg



Ok, this model has reset button under the modem as said by ^^. I've the same model.


----------



## nishantve1 (May 21, 2011)

Gotcha! thanks  
Love you guys thanks so much for your help


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 21, 2011)

Enjoy 

10chars


----------

